# HOW DO YOU RE-PROGRAM THE KEYPAD ??



## swamitommi (Feb 5, 2004)

Does anyone out there know to re-program the keyless entry pad on a '91 Maxima GXE?? The local dealer says they can do it for $$$$ !! Can anyone out there please help me ??


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

get a flashlight and look under the dash on the right side of the car. you'll see a gold colored box... it'll be against the inside of the fender wall, beside the glovebox. It will have a bunch of numbers typed on a sticker.. I believe it's the middle number, starting with F or something. write that number down.. there should be 6 or 7 digits in the number part of it. (ignore the letters)

now get back out of the car and hit the CLR button on the keypad...
then punch in the numbers from the code into the keypad. when it's done, it'll make a long constant beeping sound.
now enter the NEW code you want. it has to be at least 3 or 4 digits, can be up to 7 or 9 or something... can't be consecutive numbers or the same one or anything like that. 
when you're done punching in the number, stop pushing buttons and just let it sit for a few seconds.. it will continue beeping for a short while (10-30 seconds, I forget), then a bunch of short beeps.. after that, the new code is entered. 

lock and close the doors, then wait a few seconds for the system to think.. hit the CLR button and then enter your new code on the keypad. when you finish, it should unlock the doors, roll down the front windows with the WDW button, and pop the trunk with the TRK (or whatever) button.


----------



## spazz69 (Sep 1, 2005)

*1987 maxima*

I don't want to pay the dealership for the numbers for the keypad on my car, so does anyone know where i can find them on this car? i have looked under the dash and found a gold box but it only has a few numbers on it?? Is there anywhere else that I can look to find it? any help would be great!


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

*spazz69 for the 87 here is the info you need*

Open the trunk look under the rear deck where the speakers are housed at, there will be a gold box, should say something like keyless conrtol or something there will be a lable on it like on the 89-94's you then follow the same directions as you would for the 89-94 3rd gen maxima's


Donnie H.


----------



## spazz69 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thank you*



DonaldHays said:


> Open the trunk look under the rear deck where the speakers are housed at, there will be a gold box, should say something like keyless conrtol or something there will be a lable on it like on the 89-94's you then follow the same directions as you would for the 89-94 3rd gen maxima's
> 
> 
> Donnie H.


Thanks for your help! It was an hour after I posted this message I ended up lucky and found a nother site where it said to go and it took me about 4 minutes to reprogram the whole thing! So Thank you once again


----------



## stevebesse (Sep 11, 2005)

*It helped me to thanks*



Matt93SE said:


> get a flashlight and look under the dash on the right side of the car. you'll see a gold colored box... it'll be against the inside of the fender wall, beside the glovebox. It will have a bunch of numbers typed on a sticker.. I believe it's the middle number, starting with F or something. write that number down.. there should be 6 or 7 digits in the number part of it. (ignore the letters)
> 
> now get back out of the car and hit the CLR button on the keypad...
> then punch in the numbers from the code into the keypad. when it's done, it'll make a long constant beeping sound.
> ...


Hey thanks that helped me out alot I was just going to ask how to do that. Now if I could just figure or this code 12 MAF problem I will be set


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

I would like to add my thanks to everyone on here, Ive also reprogrammed my doors and now both sides are working after I went to the junkyard and picked up another keypad and rewired it all.


----------



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

*Website*

Spazz69, What site was that that you went to?


----------



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

*Help*

Spazz69 Do you have to re-program both doors?


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

programming 1 side will work for both. Its the whole system your reprogramming so you dont have to do each side. Just do one side


----------



## spazz69 (Sep 1, 2005)

94MaxGXE said:


> Spazz69, What site was that that you went to?


I cant remember what site I had found it on, I went to googles and typed in the care and there was a site that I had found right off that showed me a picture sorry I cant be much more help then that.


----------



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

*Thankx*

It helped me too thanx.


----------



## jdekruyf (Nov 7, 2005)

I found the gold box on my 1991 Maxima, on it are several sequences of numbers, as you said. One is all numbers, one has two letters in it. 
I tried the one with two letters in it (minus the letters of course, leaving me with a six-digit code).. it doesn't lock me out but even after waiting a full minute the system doesn't beep and nothing happens, as though it is waiting for more input.

I tried the second number.. it's eight digits, and upon entering the sixth digit I'm locked out.

Any clue what I'm missing? 

Thanks


----------



## jdekruyf (Nov 7, 2005)

Problem solved.. what appeared to be a 5 on the start of my code was an S that needed to be omitted.


----------



## Mudpuppy (Jul 21, 2006)

cool, thanks guys, this thread helped me out also, reprogrammed on the first shot!


----------



## smegginhell (Apr 18, 2006)

Is there anywhere else this box could be located. I've looked both under my dash and in my trunk, but I can't find anything like what is described here.

Anybody have some pictures or a link to some?


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

I found this very useful, and now works as per. One question, does anyone actually know how to operate it, or is it simply open locks, close locks... open Trunk and windows/sunroof.
My question is..... can we close the windows/sunroof same way, 'cos it appears to need to turn igni key to lights on dash, and then manually close them all... Kinda takes away all the pleasures of opening, if ya cant close em the same way!!
OR... is there a way??


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

richieb said:


> I found this very useful, and now works as per. One question, does anyone actually know how to operate it, or is it simply open locks, close locks... open Trunk and windows/sunroof.
> My question is..... can we close the windows/sunroof same way, 'cos it appears to need to turn igni key to lights on dash, and then manually close them all... Kinda takes away all the pleasures of opening, if ya cant close em the same way!!
> OR... is there a way??


probably no way.
nissan felt it better to be able to open and let the air out than to close them in a panic when it starts to rain.
my I30 I could only open from the remote, not close.


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn!, I just thought I was being logical too. oh well, Que sera!. Thanks anyway.


----------

